# Differences in CIL paints?



## Ken28 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm painting my entire house and after almost finishing the basement with cheap paints I'm now beyond frustrated with the crap. I'm trying to cover a darker wall (far from being black though) with a lighter pale yellow. I'm now on my 4th coat and can still see shadows under the new colour (yes, I'm Canadian and a "u" belongs in colour!) 

After becoming irritated I went to my local Home Depot and purchased a can of CIL Premium. One coat... done!

Now, I have the entire main floor of the house to do and some areas of the basement left too. I now know why some paints cost more than others. Poor coverage, streak lines, shadows, etc... I don't care to waste more time with this cheap Glidden Easyflow crap.

My question is this. Since I liked the CIL Premium I purchased I prefer to use it on the rest of the house. But when I go to the stores around here there are so many types of CIL 2 in 1 paints that I don't know what is what. I would really like to finish the house with one coat like CIL and others now claim. I'm more than willing to spend the extra money on premium paints to finish in 1/4 the time. But what is the difference between CIL Duo, Smart3, Realife, Allure and Platinum2N1? They all basically state they contain primer. Are they the same paint just re-branded for various store like Home Depot, Lowes, Canadian Tire, etc...? Or is any one of them superior to the others? The CIL site here lists too many options http://www.cil.ca/Products

The Behr line seems to be the same just $10 - $20 more per gallon than CIL, although I could be wrong.

Any ideas what I should finish my home with? I don't want to paint again for at least 5 years.

Cheers!

Ken


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

1) go to a paintstore

2) talk to sombody there

3) buy some expensive paint

4) finish painting

5) next time, hire a pro


----------



## Ken28 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wish I could hire a pro but around here I'd have to sell my kids to afford it.

I'm a tradesperson and get people trying to save money all the time by doing work themselves so I know all about leaving work to the pros. Too many people attempting their own brake jobs and engine overhauls leaves me in the same situation. 

Am I worth $110 an hour my shop where I work charges? Nope. Am I paying someone $80 an hour to paint my walls? Nope.


----------

